# Is this a good bandsaw - Delta 12"



## nbruckelmyer (May 14, 2008)

*Delta* 12" Band Saw Model 28-190 2 wheel 
Approximately 10 years old 
Seldom Used 
Manual included 
2 extra saw blades 


I can buy this for $150 dollars. Do you think this is a good deal. I am a begineer with band saws.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Around here you can find a ........*

a 14 inch for about $200 on craigslist


----------

